# If I Only Knew Then What I Know Now... (points Giveaway)



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

What are some things that you have learned over the years that you wish you would have learned sooner? 

_The morning of *October 5th* we will do a random drawing of the members participating in this thread to give away *5,000 reward points*. You can use these points to order from our rewards program or you can donate the points to Hope. The choice is yours._


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

-I wish I would've tracked my production numbers from day 1.
-I wish I would've taken before & after pics of every single job.
-I wish I would've screened GC's like they screen painters.
-I wish I would've respected the importance of taking care of my body when I was young.
-I wish I would've taken the time to train someone to do what I do so my business wouldn't shut down when I broke my coccyx, (tailbone).


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I wish I didn't have a be the better person disposition. 
I wish I didn't blow thousands of dollars on cds when I was a teen.
I wish I would've gone to school for accounting, instead of smoking all that weed out in the parking lot.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I wish I would have had a few kids about 10 yrs ago so I would have some helpers for this weekend


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish I hadn't believed the marketing (from any of the companies, including those I've worked for or whose products I've sold).
I wish I'd stayed in school.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I wish I had started my own store 25 years ago when the thought first crossed my mind.
I wish i hadn't dropped that acid in frisco that night 25 years ago.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

If the queen had ballz she would have been king.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> If the queen had ballz she would have been king.


I know these posts can come off as kinda whiny, but I'm not really looking at it like that. I made mistakes. I don't have regrets. Every unfortunate incident in my life has made me better.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I wish that, instead of spending all that money on weed from ages 16 to 35, I would have socked away even just a small percentage of it.

I wish that I would have marketed myself to a better-paying class of customers from the very beginning. It's difficult to extricate myself from these realtor/flip jobs and folks with modest means.

I wish I did not put myself in debt over 50 grand for two college degrees that haven't made me a dime. 

I could go on and on, but I think you get my point.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If I only knew then what I know now, I would only know now what I knew then. right?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

CApainter said:


> If I only knew then what I know now, I would only know now what I knew then. right?


Unlikely. You'd probably know a whole slew of other things entirely.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DrakeB said:


> Unlikely. You'd probably know a whole slew of other things entirely.


There's no telling how well that would have gone for me. I kind of like knowing what I know now that I didn't know then. It keeps me honest.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I wish that Drake and Pacman would contemplate all those reward points and what to do with them... :whistling2:

In keeping with the spirit of this thread, ya know. :thumbup:


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

CApainter said:


> There's no telling how well that would have gone for me. I kind of like knowing what I know now that I didn't know then. It keeps me honest.


I guess it makes sense to prefer knowing that you know now what you didn't know then over knowing then what you now know but not knowing what you'd then know instead of what you know now.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DrakeB said:


> I guess it makes sense to prefer knowing that you know now what you didn't know then over knowing then what you now know but not knowing what you'd then know instead of what you know now.


I don't Know:blink:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you knew then what you know now, you might have changed your mind and created a rift in the fabric of space and time causing you to not be where you are now.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> I wish that Drake and Pacman would contemplate all those reward points and what to do with them... :whistling2:
> 
> In keeping with the spirit of this thread, ya know. :thumbup:


I'm just going for high score.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe we can stick with just answering the question? 



> What are some things that you have learned over the years that you wish you would have learned sooner?


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

I wish I learned sooner no job or amount of money is more important than the loved ones in your life.

I wish I learned more about business, prior to working for myself this year.

I wish I didn't think I knew it all at 20 years old. Now the more I learn the more I realize I don't know.

Wish I learned not to be so passionate about what I do, to the point it really discourages me when my expectations aren't met.

Even though I'm not painting every single day, I wish I would of found this forum sooner :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What would life be like without challenges, risks, fear of the unknown, and 
faith? What would it be like to not know accomplishments in the face of failures. Or adrenaline in the face of danger. 

And even if I did know then what I know now, would I have liked what I had seen?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Cricket said:


> Maybe we can stick with just answering the question?


Sorry.

If I knew then what I know now, I would have worked more on my AB's given how bald I've become.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Maybe we can stick with just answering the question?


You know that's rarely possible on here.

I'm with Semiprojohn. Wouldn't have spent all that money at the arcade when I was younger, or on the booze and 'what not' over the years.

Don't regret going to university or what I learned from it. I used the degree in employment for a good ten years, and worked full time while getting it. But I can't find my degree anywhere in the house anymore. It cost me a bunch of money. I still use almost everything I learned on a daily basis though.

If I knew what it was going to be like running my own business from the get go upon arriving in a small town as a newbie, I might have tried something else. Ten years from now, people are still going to refer to me as a newcomer. I might have just applied to be a painter at the nuclear plant and let them own me until I retire. Then go back as a contractor and make more money than when I was an employee like almost everyone else in this damn town. Now I'm too old.

Oh, I also would never have started smoking.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> If I only knew then what I know now, I would only know now what I knew then. right?


Dude.... you are like the dali lama of paint talk i swear.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I wish that Drake and Pacman would contemplate all those reward points and what to do with them... :whistling2:
> 
> In keeping with the spirit of this thread, ya know. :thumbup:


I was saving for a trip to Tahiti.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm also a smoker...enough said.

I wish I knew to use tinted primer way back at the beginning. I'm painting two bathrooms tomorrow. The woman of the house chose a plum color. Here is a picture of the paneling I'm painting over, and the SW color she chose. I would rather use Bullseye for the primer, but I can't find anyone who is willing to tint it for me. I'm stuck with the SW multi-purpose primer (not worth the price compared to Zinsser in my opinion). Top coating with Cashmere low lustre.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I'm also a smoker...enough said.
> 
> I wish I knew to use tinted primer way back at the beginning. I'm painting two bathrooms tomorrow. The woman of the house chose a plum color. Here is a picture of the paneling I'm painting over, and the SW color she chose. I would rather use Bullseye for the primer, but I can't find anyone who is willing to tint it for me. I'm stuck with the SW multi-purpose primer (not worth the price compared to Zinsser in my opinion). Top coating with Cashmere low lustre.


Astounding! The paint store stupid level must be turned up to eleven there or something.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> Astounding! The paint store stupid level must be turned up to eleven there or something.


The big box stores say that the tint is expensive. SW doesn't carry zinsser products. I guess I could try the local Ace Hardware store as a last resort. However, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> The big box stores say that the tint is expensive. SW doesn't carry zinsser products. I guess I could try the local Ace Hardware store as a last resort. However, I'm not getting my hopes up.


It's a tintable paint product and the store you bought it from won't tint it? Huh. That seems to defeat the point of being a paint store.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

DrakeB said:


> It's a tintable paint product and the store you bought it from won't tint it? Huh. That seems to defeat the point of being a paint store.


Home Depot and Lowe's don't want to tint the Bullseye primer. SW doesn't carry it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

First thing I would have learned how to price jobs right.
Take a business class of some sort.
Gone out on my own many years ago instead of working for same guy for 15+ yrs.
Learned how to spray cabinets (just learned last couple of years)
Never would have fully stripped homes of paint.
Learn to hire the right guys and not a bunch of meatheads.
Heck I could keep going.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Work:
NOT to compete on price
Align myself earlier with my successful peers (wish there was a PT then)
That I was NOT cut out to be an employer
Work harder AND smarter
*Protect knees from day one*



Financial:
Start investing for retirement with the first paycheck.


Personal:
To have noticed the WW decades sooner and not ignoring that the good lord kept intersecting our paths as early as 1968.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

The only thing I wish is that I had never had that fist drink and or cigarette


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

chrisn said:


> The only thing I wish is that I had never had that fist drink and or cigarette


Yep, those fist drinks sure are hard to swallow. :whistling2:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I wish I would have takin my business more seriously in the early days.
I wish I never touched tobacco.
I wish I had a better education.
Just Like a lot of others here....


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

I wish I would have used Precat Epoxy on commercial jobs instead of oil.
I wish I would have looked at the Structural drawings to find painting.
I wish I would have used CHB on all ceilings.
I wish I would have included lift fees in all bids.
I wish I would have not taken jobs I didn't need.
I wish I wouldn't have subbed out that job 200 miles away.
I wish I would have gotten a plotter earlier.
I wish I wouldn't have wasted so much money on printing blueprints.
I wish I would have known more about the galvanization process.
I wish I would have used more highlighters on blueprints. 
I wish I would have included freight and shipping on VWC.
I wish I would have included "Safety Classes" for jobs that need them.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

If I had known that joining a internet forum for professional painters was going to lead to:

1. Staying up too late on weeknights 

2. Arguing politics with an old paperhanger from Kennedy country

3. Agreeing on politics with Guys from the "Left Coast"

4. Looking forward to the posts of a Colorado hack painter, especially after he'd"just had his hair did". 


5. Being near about proposed to by a young (<60) faux finisher from the 
East Coast. 

6. Learning what a internet troll is and that they're fun to f**k with.

7. Learning what a moderator is and that they don't like it when you f**k with trolls. 

8. Doing the math on 3800+ posts and how much time spent that equates to in a 2 1/2 year period (with my typing and computer skills)

Yeah, knowing all that and more.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Hell...I wish I'd signed up sooner!!! :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I wish I would have known that just when you think you've got a good thing going it ends.
I wish I wouldn't have trusted so many people and went the extra mile only to get screwed over.
I wish I would've started building a name when I was young instead of always going for the easier $.


----------



## PaintedGinger (Aug 16, 2015)

omg you guys all crack me up, who needs TV? PaintTalk is true entertainment


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish I had discovered flushable wipes earlier in life.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I wish I had discovered flushable wipes earlier in life.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I wish I had discovered flushable wipes earlier in life.


Life is hell, ain't it. :sneaky2:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I wish I had discovered flushable wipes earlier in life.


You and every plumber I know.

They keep the phones ringing and main lines clogged.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

''Wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then.'' Bob Seger.

"Wish the full stack wasn't on black on that last throw." I paint paint.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I wish I would have never voted for Obama. Hands down the worst mistake I've ever made.

I wish I would have never hired illegal immigrants in the begining and taught them how to paint houses. They have drove the price down for quality work in my market. 

I wish that I would have learned to do cabinetry from the begining. Left a shyt load of money on the table in my day. 

I wish I would have given back to my community more. 

I wish I wouldn't have wasted so much time in the union. 

I wish I would have hired more employees instead of being so darn stubborn. 

I wish I could have more kids but they are just too darn expensive at this point.

I wish property taxes weren't so high. 

I wish all illegals would just go home at this point. I'm not racist but it's out of control where I live.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I wish someone would have let Seth in the PZ before this thread.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I wish I would have gotten out of the bucket and focused on growing a business much earlier on. 

I wish I would have worked less, and spent more quality time with my kids when they were younger. 

I wish I would have traveled more before I began my career.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish I'd known it was called wallpaper "PASTE"

..an I wish I'd replied to this before I got too stoned to think of anything else.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> I wish I had started my own store 25 years ago when the thought first crossed my mind.
> I wish i hadn't dropped that acid in frisco that night 25 years ago.


at the gd show?  me too....bad idea.lol


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I wish I had listened to my parents.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> I wish someone would have let Seth in the PZ before this thread.


What is pz confused now lol


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I would had learned more about the business side of running a business.
I wish I had charged higher rates at the beginning.
I wish that I had worked for a real paint company before I started out on my own.
I would have started my company earlier--42 is old to start out on your own in such a physically demanding job.
I wish I had learned that who you are is not defined by what you do for a living.
I wish, unlike most of the members on here, I did not have so much education. Education is fine, but earning an education is time consuming and expensive, which I will be reminded of every month for the next 25 years.
And, finally I wish that I had not started a three story deck, that spends half of the day in the shade, in mid September (lesson learned).


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish I'd had the confidence and the skills to sell earlier- moreso to sell myself (phrasing) than product. If people understand that you know what you're talking about they're much more likely to purchase from you, and get the right tool for the job. I think this is applicable to both sides of the field here. It takes a fine mix of confidence and knowledge to have people really believe in you, and it's something I've been actively working on every day. I think selling your own skills is more important in most businesses than selling the product/service is.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> Home Depot and Lowe's don't want to tint the Bullseye primer. SW doesn't carry it.


That's crazy! Your talking maybe $1.00 per gallon tops. I bet that's why none of you are even aware that Bullseye 123 comes in a deep tint base! They have their 123 priced so cheap they don't want to tint it because of the tint costs. What a line of crap.

Why would anyone deal with them? I just don't understand.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> at the gd show?  me too....bad idea.lol


Was THAT who that was? Damn I missed it.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> That's crazy! Your talking maybe $1.00 per gallon tops. I bet that's why none of you are even aware that Bullseye 123 comes in a deep tint base! They have their 123 priced so cheap they don't want to tint it because of the tint costs. What a line of crap.
> 
> Why would anyone deal with them? I just don't understand.


I was aware it was available in deep tint, but not many places carry it.

Price of 123 has gone up around here quite a bit over the last couple of years. One place in town has raised the price by $7/gal in two years. Up to $34 now everywhere I can get it.

Still my go to primer for most things.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I was aware it was available in deep tint, but not many places carry it.
> 
> Price of 123 has gone up around here quite a bit over the last couple of years. One place in town has raised the price by $7/gal in two years. Up to $34 now everywhere I can get it.
> 
> Still my go to primer for most things.


I forgot about Canada's silly dollar; I was about to go double the price on mine. That's still way high, even with the conversion rate.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I was aware it was available in deep tint, but not many places carry it.
> 
> Price of 123 has gone up around here quite a bit over the last couple of years. One place in town has raised the price by $7/gal in two years. Up to $34 now everywhere I can get it.
> 
> Still my go to primer for most things.


Most of the box stores will have it just under $20us for a retail price and it is usually on sale for around $16-17. It seems to be a quite common loss leader for the big four. My cost per gallon is more than $16, so you see that they haven't left themselves any room profit wise for any tinting. I just don't understand how that helps anybody but the marketing gurus.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It seems to me that those stores that won't or can't tint primers aren't prepared or willing to service the products they sell. They just want to count their beans while they have them


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

chrisn said:


> The only thing I wish is that I had never had that fist drink and or cigarette


I wish I didn't have the math skills to figure out how much both of these have probably cost me over the years from a financial and health stand point.

I wish I'd put that money into a retirement plan which at this point includes being a greeter at Wally world until the day I turn into a zombie, then stay on as a greeter like the rest of the staff there.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> What is pz confused now lol


I haven't opted in, but I've read there is a ''hidden'' sub forum here where politics are discussed. The Political Zone, or PZ for short. I think you just need to ask a mod to let you in.

And then you can sling away. Effin Obama. Effin illegals. Effin illegal Obama.

Effin illegal Pope Obama taxes.

That's all I got.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> I haven't opted in, but I've read there is a ''hidden'' sub forum here where politics are discussed. The Political Zone, or PZ for short. I think you just need to ask a mod to let you in.
> 
> And then you can sling away. Effin Obama. Effin illegals. Effin illegal Obama.
> 
> ...


I have been warned of my potential forced entry into the "PZ" but in all honesty, talking politics with a bunch of painting contractors is the last thing I want to do. Nothing personal guys.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> I have been warned of my potential forced entry into the "PZ" but in all honesty, talking politics with a bunch of painting contractors is the last thing I want to do. Nothing personal guys.


You could talk Canadian politics instead? We're having an election soon too.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You could talk Canadian politics instead? We're having an election soon too.


Are your debates just like... 3 hours of people apologizing to each other?


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Let's try to keep the discussion on this topic, please....



Cricket said:


> What are some things that you have learned over the years that you wish you would have learned sooner?
> 
> _The morning of *October 5th* we will do a random drawing of the members participating in this thread to give away *5,000 reward points*. You can use these points to order from our rewards program or you can donate the points to Hope. The choice is yours._


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I wish I would have learned that striving for perfection while applying house paint is stupid.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> It seems to me that those stores that won't or can't tint primers aren't prepared or willing to service the products they sell. They just want to count their beans while they have them


Sherwin Williams is more than happy to tint my primer. Problem is, I don't think their primer has as good adhesion as Bullseye, which they don't carry. I used tinted Multi-Purpose today. At 28 bucks a gallon, no less, which the customer paid, but unless Ace Hardware will tint Bullseye for me I'm stuck with SW.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I wish I was a little bit taller, I wish I was a baller, I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat and a six four father.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Really though...

I wish I would have gotten an email address from everyone that has ever called me. 

I wish, while I was working for someone else I would have written down the names and addresses of every person I worked for since they probably didn't do any ongoing marketing, and I could be doing it now.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Lmfao literally. I dgaf I will just do it here. Obama blows cow balls. Illegals broke the law when they jumped the fence.


Seth I would be more vocal as well but that's when the threads get closed or moved to the PZ. I have had many threads go sideways and booted to the PZ zone.

I will not go to the PZ zone, way to many fights can happen with different opinions.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hard to answer this one. More like....what do I regret, instead lol.

I'd say the first is: know your worth.

But your only worth something when you know something. 

So with that being said. I wish I learned all this stuff sooner and at a faster pace. That way I could delete 2 or 3 years of learning curve and get to that money. Lol


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I wish I wasn't so young when I was youthful.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I mean ok I get it. However, imo they are too strict with this and that. This is the internet. It's a free world. It's free speech. I'm not being reckless. Idk just my 2c.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Seth The Painter said:


> I mean ok I get it. However, imo they are too strict with this and that. This is the internet. It's a free world. It's free speech. I'm not being reckless. Idk just my 2c.



Sorry man, free speech doesn't really apply to forums. Come over to PZ, we could use some more posters.

I wish I had learned the importance of film thickness 10 years earlier.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I'm also a smoker...enough said.
> 
> I wish I knew to use tinted primer way back at the beginning. I'm painting two bathrooms tomorrow. The woman of the house chose a plum color. Here is a picture of the paneling I'm painting over, and the SW color she chose. I would rather use Bullseye for the primer, but I can't find anyone who is willing to tint it for me. I'm stuck with the SW multi-purpose primer (not worth the price compared to Zinsser in my opinion). Top coating with Cashmere low lustre.


uh...tint it yourself. i carry tint on my truck specifically for that purpose. got it in a pint can from SW. use it all the time. still don't understand why the box store guys wont just tint it ...it's a no brainer.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I wish I had bought the winning lotto ticket 20 years ago...


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> Work:
> 
> *Protect knees from day one*


Stupid question, but for you does that simply mean wearing pads or laying down padding whenever kneeling?

Or are there other proactive steps to take regarding knees?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I wish I knew to use tinted primer way back at the beginning. I'm painting two bathrooms tomorrow. The woman of the house chose a *plum color.* Here is a picture of the paneling I'm painting over, and the SW color she chose. I would rather use Bullseye for the primer, but I can't find anyone who is willing to tint it for me. I'm stuck with the SW multi-purpose primer (not worth the price compared to Zinsser in my opinion). Top coating with Cashmere low lustre.





lilpaintchic said:


> *uh...tint it yourself. i carry tint on my truck specifically for that purpose. got it in a pint can from SW. use it all the time. *still don't understand why the box store guys wont just tint it ...it's a no brainer.


So if you have the array of universal tints in your van, a gallon of universal white/grey primer off the shelf, and a gallon of plum Cashmere mixed at SW,

Just use the label on the plum Cashmere as a guide for your primer tint?

Sounds like a fine job site solution to me in the cases where it all couldn't be done by a retailer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Stupid question, but for you does that simply mean wearing pads or laying down padding whenever kneeling?
> 
> Or are there other proactive steps to take regarding knees?


"there are no stupid questions" as the teachers used to say. But they never participated on internet forums :whistling2:

I'm talking about knee pads. I am not aware of exercises or supplements that are universally accepted as highly effective


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> "there are no stupid questions" as the teachers used to say. But they never participated on internet forums :whistling2:
> 
> I'm talking about knee pads. I am not aware of exercises or supplements that are universally accepted as highly effective


Glucosamine is a good start, but it's more effective if you start it _before_ you're having trouble. Chondroitin can help as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakeB said:


> Glucosamine is a good start, but it's more effective if you start it _before_ you're having trouble. Chondroitin can help as well.


I know folks who swear by it and others who swear at it. The doc's tell me it can't hurt. Iv'e tried it with no noticeable effects. Anything that isn't harmful is worth a try.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> uh...tint it yourself. i carry tint on my truck specifically for that purpose. got it in a pint can from SW. use it all the time. still don't understand why the box store guys wont just tint it ...it's a no brainer.


Because their profit margins are too low and they will lose money if they tint it.
123 is basically a loss leader because they sell it a few cents over cost. If they add tint they lose money, simple as that.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> So if you have the array of universal tints in your van, a gallon of universal white/grey primer off the shelf, and a gallon of plum Cashmere mixed at SW,
> 
> Just use the label on the plum Cashmere as a guide for your primer tint?
> 
> Sounds like a fine job site solution to me in the cases where it all couldn't be done by a retailer.


Actually just having some black and being able to gray the primer a bit is the simplest way to do it in the field, as opposed to trying to get a color close to the topcoat. It can be done, painters tinted colors themselves for hundreds of years, but it isn't very convenient.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> "there are no stupid questions" as the teachers used to say. But they never participated on internet forums :whistling2:
> 
> I'm talking about knee pads. I am not aware of exercises or supplements that are universally accepted as highly effective


Glucosamine chondroiton has saved my knees. I was as skeptical as could be but on the advice of my chiro and my doctor i started taking it 6-7 years ago and my knees haven't bothered me since unless i go a couple of days without taking it. When I skip it for a couple of days i can definitely tell the difference. Most people try it for a couple of weeks and don't think it does anything, but it takes a couple of months for it to build up around your joints to be effective.

I wish I had started taking it when i was 25.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> I know folks who swear by it and others who swear at it. The doc's tell me it can't hurt. Iv'e tried it with no noticeable effects. Anything that isn't harmful is worth a try.


Try it for three or four months, and then stop taking it for a weekend. If you can't tell a difference then it isn't helping. It takes awhile for it to build up.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> I know folks who swear by it and others who swear at it. The doc's tell me it can't hurt. Iv'e tried it with no noticeable effects. Anything that isn't harmful is worth a try.





PACman said:


> Try it for three or four months, and then stop taking it for a weekend. If you can't tell a difference then it isn't helping. It takes awhile for it to build up.


Yah, I was gonna mention this. It doesn't work like Advil- not a pain killer. It just has long term beneficial effects for your cartilage (by far the most common source of joint pain). In reality, people should probably start taking both of these when they're young and continue until the day they die. Evidence suggests we could all get around much better as we aged if we did. Chondroitin, especially, has almost no possible negative side effects. It has no drug interactions as far as I know, and it's not really possible to overdose.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> Yah, I was gonna mention this. It doesn't work like Advil- not a pain killer. It just has long term beneficial effects for your cartilage (by far the most common source of joint pain). In reality, people should probably start taking both of these when they're young and continue until the day they die. Evidence suggests we could all get around much better as we aged if we did. Chondroitin, especially, has almost no possible negative side effects. It has no drug interactions as far as I know, and it's not really possible to overdose.


What you don't absorb comes out in your pee. And it breaks down into small enough particles in your digestive track that it doesn't cause any ill effects to you liver and kidneys.

But, if you have any allergies to shellfish you need to stay away from it!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think this is starting to veer into politics, and or, religion.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> Actually just having some black and being able to gray the primer a bit is the simplest way to do it in the field, as opposed to trying to get a color close to the topcoat. It can be done, painters tinted colors themselves for hundreds of years, but it isn't very convenient.


It's not worth the pita of trying to get it dead on that's for sure. White bases wont hold a deep tint. I just use gray (p1-p5)on medium/dark colors. Lighter colors, I may add a splash of something a little different. I always put 2 coats of finish on so if I'm in "the zone" with primer, it doesn't really matter anyway...good luck.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Whoops, that was for the op


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> So if you have the array of universal tints in your van, a gallon of universal white/grey primer off the shelf, and a gallon of plum Cashmere mixed at SW,
> 
> Just use the label on the plum Cashmere as a guide for your primer tint?
> 
> Sounds like a fine job site solution to me in the cases where it all couldn't be done by a retailer.


Just go gray. The primer won't go into the purple range. You'll get some shade of pink (ime)


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Gray is the way to go with tinted primer 90% of the time imo (if you don't have a deep base). Only exceptions for me are red or yellow, I usually tint them straight red or yellow.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

You guys are gonna get Cricket upset.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I think this is starting to veer into politics, and or, religion.





Wildbill7145 said:


> You guys are gonna get Cricket upset.


I am going to get us back on topic by responding to one of the "I wish" posts.



Hines Painting said:


> I wish I was a little bit taller, I wish I was a baller, I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat and a *six four father*.


'64 Impala


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

If I did, I would've quit painting.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> '64 Impala


That makes more sense. I've never actually read the lyrics and just assumed he really, really wanted to be taller so he mentioned it twice.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish I had learned that painting bigger houses is still just painting. When I started, some homes were so posh I was intimidated. Now I just say, painting is painting and bigger is just more money for the same painting. Not to mention bigger money fusses less! They trust you to do your job and you do. Everybody is happy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I wish I would of learned to work smarter not harder much sooner.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

P.S. I have yet to learn "if there are no pics, it didn't happen". I never pack a camera. I swear I will tomorrow! (I've said that before!)


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Delta Painting said:


> I wish I would have takin my business more seriously in the early days.
> I wish I never touched tobacco.
> I wish I had a better education.
> Just Like a lot of others here....


 @Delta Painting you are the winner of the 5,000 points. They will be added to your account shortly.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats dude! And how apropos that the points go to someone who didn't go off topic any!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reward points PT Admin...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

hope can use them:yes:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

chrisn said:


> hope can use them:yes:


I just keep shipping mine.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Gonna donate them to a worthy cause....:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Delta Painting said:


> Gonna donate them to a worthy cause....:thumbsup:


http://www.painttalk.com/f14/painttalk-com-hope-account-toys-tots-50770/


----------



## DavidPaint (Nov 25, 2015)

*I Would Have Been Smarter with My Taxes*

As Painters, we sometimes get into business without fully preparing for things like taxes and receipts. Once you start doing jobs for commercial sites, they send reports (1099's) to the IRS about the money they paid you. This can come as a surprise when you must account for and total your deductions. By April 15th, you may have to send a large check along with your return.

If you run into trouble, there is a national *Tax Relief Helpline*. They'll talk with you about your tax debt and try to find relief options for you. I think this is the link: http://careconnectusa.org/tax-relief And their phone number, (888) 452-7841


----------

